# smoked stuffed jalapenos



## hooked on smokin (Feb 3, 2007)

here is the picture of my 1st batch of jalpenos, i sliced them in half and in the middle is

1/2 pound itilian sausage
6 oz cream cheese
1/2 cup mozzerala
1/2 cup parmesain

save some seeds when you clean em out, mix it up, fill and wrap bacon around 

walla


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Those look fantastic! Now I have to make that store run for fatties and japs  :) . Enjoy! Daun


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 3, 2007)

i will let you know the outcome, and post a picture of the outcome


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 3, 2007)

It is a recipe from MSIMTH, look under veg. section for smoked cabbage


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know where to find it HOOKED  :D . Just got back from the store with the goods to have a smokey Superbowl  :D . Have a good weekend, Daun


----------



## smoked (Feb 4, 2007)

guess I was not the only one to think of doing abt's and fatties for superbowl munchies (although this year I'm only watching for the commercials....  :lol: )


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 5, 2007)

they went quick i barely had time to take a picture.


----------

